# Can goats eat ornamental grass?



## dianneS (Feb 15, 2011)

I have to cut down my dead ornamental grasses soon.  I usually spread the grass on muddy spots around my barn to soak up mud.

I've never done this in the goat's area.  I'm sure that they will try to eat the ornamental grasses.  If they do, is this okay?  

I have that zebra grass and lots of it, the type that grows in big clumps.


----------



## dkosh (Feb 15, 2011)

I don't know, but I wouldn't take a chance. Some plants like "choke cherry" can be eaten while it is alive but turns poisonous once dead and can kill the animal that eats it. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## dianneS (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm thinking of mulching my ornamental grasses now.  I think that would make better use of them.  I guess I should keep them out of the reach of goats, even when mulched.


----------



## elevan (Feb 15, 2011)

Zebra grass is "edible" to humans (if you wanna)...so why would it be a problem for goats?

I'm not saying that it'll be ok...I'm just saying...

Maybe someone will post with some experience on this matter...


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Feb 15, 2011)

You might wanna call a local university extension  co op... they may have more info for you locally.

I know I always use UNH Co op Extension here in NH for questions I have hardtimes with...and believe it or not they will generally get an answer.

It may help finding the "real" name for it..and look it up that way.

But Im sorry...I dont know.

And as for humans being able to eat it...well theres alot of things we can eat but they should not...cuz their runimants and were not!  So...I would not use that school of thought always! Just sayin!! ????? 

Im thankful I dont have 4 stomachs!!!


----------



## elevan (Feb 15, 2011)

Here's the real name for it:

Miscanthus sinensis


----------



## Our7Wonders (Feb 15, 2011)

Emmetts Dairy said:
			
		

> Im thankful I dont have 4 stomachs!!!


aint that the truth!!!


----------



## elevan (Feb 15, 2011)

Because I'm bored...I just spent a while searching.

I can't find it on any list as poisonous to any livestock.

I'd still call your extension office to double check.


----------

